
Heroku refreshes Add-ons and offers Amazon RDS integration - _pius
http://addons.heroku.com/
======
madmotive
Heroku is the only business critical service I use that makes me smile almost
everyday. I wish my telephone company, ISP and bank could provide such an
excellent product with the same levels of customer service.

This week I finished migrating the last of my clients' applications over to
Heroku from SliceHost. This has dropped the hosting fees for most of them down
to zero while at the same time really impressing my clients with significant
speed increases. I might have been able to get the same performance increase
out of SliceHost if I was more skilled at sysadmin but I'm not a sysadmin.

~~~
ned
Do you care to elaborate on how moving to Heroku "has dropped the hosting fees
for [your clients] down to zero" ?

~~~
madmotive
The costs have dropped to zero for many of the smaller low traffic sites
because they don't currently need more resources than those provided by
Herkou's basic free service. We can boost the resources almost instantly as
and when they need it.

------
goodkarma
I LOVE HEROKU.

In the process of migrating a large app to the cloud via Heroku. (We have
other apps already running there.)

The guys there are awesome and very helpful, and the service is mind-blowingly
bad-ass! Amazing how Rails deployment has evolved!!

------
petercooper
If you scroll down a bit, there are some quotes from Heroku about their
service (and some other interesting comments) here:
[http://www.rubyinside.com/heroku-gets-add-ons-serious-
ruby-w...](http://www.rubyinside.com/heroku-gets-add-ons-serious-ruby-webapp-
hosting-made-easy-2664.html)

------
cl3m
Their custom SSL is very pricy at 100$/month! Don't you only need a unique ip
which probably cost around 3$ a month or amazon lease them for much more?

~~~
tlrobinson
Yes, you need a unique IP per custom domain, but unfortunately Amazon only
allows a single IP per EC2 instance, so they have to rent an entire EC2
instance just for you.

SNI (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Name_Indication>) attempts to fix
this problem with SSL, but XP (and Chrome) don't support it yet.

